# Messy Amano Shrimp



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

I have 5 Axelrod Cory and 2 amano shrimp. I just put them in a 10 gallon tank that finished cycling. I fed them some "LFS" flakes made from 50/50 plant/animal proteins. Here is the deal the shrimp love the stuff and almost consumed it before the cory got any of it. I saw them get some but the shrimp attacked it lol.

Basically all these things have done is eat/scavenge and they are well... pooping like crazy. It's literally like it goes in one end and comes out the other end constantly non stop. I have no idea what to do should I find a different food that is incompatible with the shrimp, but still good for the cory? I know shrimp aren't supposed to add much to the bio load but I don't see how all that poop isn't going to cause problems.


----------

